# Fuel Gage Grd.wire



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I looked and found nothing...Can any one direct me to where to find the grd.wire for the fuel gage sending unit...It's an 01 HD 2500..Mine is acting erratic..After fill ups or while driving it will not always read right.(some times low fuel light comes on )...If i turn off the key for a few seconds while driving some times resets it..But not sure about it's accuracy..
I need some specifics on where it is(Grd wire)....not just look on the frame..I need to know exactly where it is located..What to be looking for..
Any pictures would be helpful..
Is it the grd. wire or some thing else ??
Thanks


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

sending unit in the tank. drop tank, replace sending unit on pump,. or whole pump since youre there.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

trqjnky;1476114 said:


> sending unit in the tank. drop tank, replace sending unit on pump,. or whole pump since youre there.


What he said.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks.. But this is not the Answer i was looking for ..I know i can (buy) replace it..Money is tight now..
I can fix just about any thing..
I was hoping to try to fix it for now or see if the grd.is the problem ..As i have read before to check..
I just don't know where it is located or what to be looking for..
I hope to get other replies or possible (causes) solutions ..
Thanks again..


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Fuel pump ground is on the left front bed mount frame bracket and it never hurts to clean it up once in a while but it won't fix your swaying fuel gauge reading, because there is no ground for the fuel level sender. It uses a primary feed circuit and a low reference signal to and from the PCM- ie there is no ground. The issue (as previously mentioned) is a faulty sender itself.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RichG53;1476147 said:


> Thanks.. But this is not the Answer i was looking for ..I know i can (buy) replace it..Money is tight now..
> I can fix just about any thing..
> I was hoping to try to fix it for now or see if the grd.is the problem ..As i have read before to check..
> I just don't know where it is located or what to be looking for..
> ...


Doesn't hurt to check, but like others said, its the sender. I have seen several with "broken fingers" on the sending unit it self, that causes the problem you have. Not sure of your truck, but sometime you can get just the sender and not have to buy the whole pump for a fraction of the price. Check with your local NAPA or Advance Auto parts. If anyone has it, i would guess its made by dorman


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to all for your help...When money gett better i will most likely do this..But for now at least i know where I'm at..
Thanks again..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fuel Gage*

Is it okay to just replace the sending unit ??? Or do the fuel pump too ??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If the pump has been in there for 11 years you're running on borrowed time anyway with a 2001 model, replace it all.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay !! Thanks...Any good place and price to get this without going to the dealer ??


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RichG53;1478417 said:


> Okay !! Thanks...Any good place and price to get this without going to the dealer ??


NOPE. Go to the dealer unless you are planning on selling the truck with in the year. I have replaced fuel pumps in the past for people who want "cheep" fuel pumps from autozone, napa, or advanced, and they never last more than a year. From what I can tell, the aftermarket cant get the clearances tight enough to keep the correct pressures when they start to wear. Spend the extra money and dont do the job twice. The first pump went 11+ years, so hopefully a OE replacement pump will last just as long.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Napa sells OEM pumps. I will never ever buy a one from auto zone. Stay a way no run away from airteck. Spend the 150 more for OEM and be happy. And get the updated wireing harness.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the updated wiring harness ???..So Napa sell OEM ???


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

That's where I got mine. And my Napa Guy asked if I needed a new harness. It was like 30.oo bucks. It is thicker wire. My blazers fuel pump is like 650.00. For OEM. :-( Napa has a lot more than most people thank.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay...Thanks...How much at NAPA ??
Best way to replace it ??? From the top like B&B as said previously ??
Lift the box ??


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RichG53;1478485 said:


> Okay...Thanks...How much at NAPA ??
> Best way to replace it ??? From the top like B&B as said previously ??
> Lift the box ??


Napa PN=DFP FG0053 or DFP FG0271 depending on your trucks emissions. Both are OE Delphi pumps and you should be able to get one for around $300. I think at $300 I would still check with the dealer, even though its supposed to be the same thing. I dont always believe that its the same exact part GM would use


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Its all so a good idea to change your fuel filter at this time. This is one of those things I don't do. If you take it to your shop ask and see if you can trade work for work. Ask who plows his lot. I got a free tranny and fuel pump last year for Two years of free plowing. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

well the dealer near me has kinda big lot...not sure who will lose on the deal..


----------

